# algae outbreak



## fishheds (Jan 1, 2011)

hi, i am new to this hobby and have a algae outbreak going on, red hair it looks like. What is a good creature to get rid of the algae but stauy away from my bubble tip anemone ? :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Tell us a little more about your tank.....size, lighting, how long of a photoperiod, water parmeters, calcium, alk, pH, nitrate for sure. Most algae is caused by an abundance of nutrients. The key is to find out what nutrients these are and reduce them. How often and what percentage of water changes are you performing?

Mexican Turbo Snails have been known to eat red algae but they get quite large and can wreck havoc on aquascaping.


----------

